# Roller Blades Question



## emdark (May 4, 2010)

Hello Friends !

I would like to know if I can ride my roller blades in closed public areas, such as; Dubai Metro, Malls etc.. This place is kinda strict with weird rules and I dunno if skating around would bother people. I don't really feel like being approached by an Arab officer and pay a fine for skating.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Uh yeah where in the world is roller blades and skateboarding allowed in malls? I have seen people rollerblading on the streets but not in closed areas, it's not allowed because you can cause an accident.


----------



## emdark (May 4, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Uh yeah where in the world is roller blades and skateboarding allowed in malls? I have seen people rollerblading on the streets but not in closed areas, it's not allowed because you can cause an accident.


 What about the kids in the malls wearing those sneakers with wheels ?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

yeah they can walk with them too if asked/told. walking on wheels is different


----------



## bryan44 (Feb 23, 2010)

I have rollerbladed around the Burj Khalifia area. There is a track and some smooth paths on one side of the fountain near the Burj Residences. I also heard there are some parks with smooth trails, but I have never tried to find it.


----------



## emdark (May 4, 2010)

I see, I'll check it out thanks !:clap2:


----------

